# Nokia 7100 vs 5130XM vs 3110c vs 3500c



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

*Nokia 5130XM vs 7100 vs 3110c vs 3500c*

Two phones I often see being mentioned as the best sub 5K phones with lots of features are the nokia 3110 classic and nokia 3500 classic. They appear identical in most respects. But WHAT is(are) the actual difference(s) between them ? And what are their prices ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

I remember you had asked this before in another thread and I had replied to you back there. So there was no need for another thread.

Anyway 3110 Classic has a 1.3mp camera and a 1020 mAh battery whereas 3500 Classic has a 2mp camera but a smaller 820 mAh battery. That's the only major difference, apart from looks of course.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

I think I lost the other thread so I asked here.
Anyway, I have the following small list of questions:


What difference in battery life does this battery difference create ?

What is the difference in price ?

Do both record video at the same resolution ? (not images, I mean video)

1.3MP and 2MP translate to what resolution in megapixels ?

Is the difference in camera resolution good enough to give 3500c a major advantage in quality ?

About looks, any pics comparing them side by side ?

Any difference in screen size and processing power or memory ?

How are these at playing games like Call Of Duty 4, Prince Of Persia, FIFA 07, etc ? (mobile java versions ofcourse )

What are the video and audio formats supported ?

Whats the default internal memory ?

How is video playback and is it good enough to replace a PMP ?

How is audio playback compared to a decent MP3 player ?

Whats the cheapest (most VFM) expansion card supported by these mobiles ?

What are the extra software one can add to these mobiles ?

What OS do these run ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

3110                       -                   3500  
1.240 mins              -                       180 mins

2.Around 800-1000 Rs.

3.Not confirmed ..but same.

4.1280 x 1024         -                   1600x 1200

5.Depends on ur Choice and usage.

6.Mighty Google.

7.Same.

8.If they are java games and support 128 x 160, then yes.

9.AAC / AAC+ / eAAC+ / MP3 / MP4 / WMA for audio,   MPEG-4 / 3GPP 
H.263 / H.264/AVCfor video ( in both).

10. 9 MB                    -                         8.5 MB

11.Both have small screens ... so not good at all.

12. Audio playback is good if used with Ep-630 ..

13.Micro SD cards ..which cost around 250 bucks for 1 GB.

14.Only Java Single Tasking applications.

15.Same OS .... S40. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Is there any sub 5K mobile which is better than these two ? I think the resolution is waaay too low for gaming or videos.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Is there any sub 5K mobile which is better than these two ?


No.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> No.


atleast with bigger screen ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Well guys, what about 3120c and 6233 ?
I heard they are about 2K more in cost.

Are they worth it ?

The main use for the phone is video/audio/image playback and recording, *.txt files reading, internet surfing, java gaming, and last but not the least, phone calls .

Is it wise to wait for Android ? Can it ever arrive in this priceband ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Well guys, what about 3120c and 6233 ?
> I heard they are about 2K more in cost.
> 
> Are they worth it ?
> ...


I would suggest you to forget these S40 phones and get the Sony Ericsson G502. It has a QVGA display, good multimedia performance, great web-browsing, Java works really well on it and costs around 7.8k. Totally worth it and better than 6233 or 3120c.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

What about android ? I am still feeling like waiting for android since its familiar territory for me and I am learning linux programming. The way windows mobile hit 7K mark, can Android do that in the near future ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Future, yes. Near future. I don't think so.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> Future, yes. Near future. I don't think so.


how many months ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

More than a year, that's for sure. Till then you can get the G502 to occupy yourself.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

What about a 5300 XpressMusic ?
I need a large screen for videos, excellent sound, java games and internet.
Cam for video, audio and images also wanted.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> What about a 5300 XpressMusic ?
> I need a large screen for videos, excellent sound, java games and internet.
> Cam for video, audio and images also wanted.


5300 is a good music phone. But don't expect much in terms of camera quality. Also the built-in browser is pathetic (you would have to rely on Opera Mini to get any half decent internet experience). Which is why I suggested to you SE G502. It is a much better phone.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> 5300 is a good music phone. But don't expect much in terms of camera quality. Also the built-in browser is pathetic (you would have to rely on Opera Mini to get any half decent internet experience). Which is why I suggested to you SE G502. It is a much better phone.


what about the price of G502 ?

And comming back to android, in my current situation, I am capable of going even 10K *if and only if* I get a good android mobile with a nice CPU. That atleast possible sometime by Jan 2009 ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> what about the price of G502 ?
> 
> And comming back to android, in my current situation, I am capable of going even 10K *if and only if* I get a good android mobile with a nice CPU. That at least possible sometime by Jan 2009 ?


G502 is around 7.8k now.

As for the Android query, it really depends upon the manufacturers, like HTC, who will be making these Android based phone. HTC does have a near 10k Win Mo phones, so they'll surely come up with phones with Android in that price range as well. But when and how is totally difficult to predict.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

But the 5300 is 6K right ? Isn't it much less compared to 8K of G502 ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Yes, but you do get more with the extra 2k you spend on G502. E.g. there is a higher resolution camera, better interface, faster Java performance, better web browser, 3G, support for higher capacity memory cards (above 2gb), etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Today, I checked out the prices asked for different phones in a local store:

HTC Touch - 16,000
G502 - 7,500
3550c - 5,500
3110c - 4,500
5200XM - no stock, no quote

I have a feeling that I am being ripped off when it comes to the two nokia phones. What do you guys feel ?

And yeah, he says 3500c is 3 hrs talk time and 300hrs standby while 3110c is 3.5 hrs talk time and 375 hrs standby. The respective packing confirmed it. And the former looks uglier than the later.

I think the box for one of the two, 3110c or 3500c said 512MB in the name part. Forgot which.

Any fresh views on the two ?

And yeah, is browsing internet on 1.8" screen via Opera Mini feasable ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

The thing about both these Nokia phones is that they are budget phones. They still do a lot of stuff but the way these things are done isn't exactly spectacular. For example in 3500c there is a 2mp camera, but quality is nothing to write home about. Same goes for the display and other stuff. A demanding user such as yourself will find these phones very lacklustre. 

Which is exactly why I suggested G502. For the slight premium that you pay over the Nokia phones you also get better performance. There is a better display, better camera, better UI, better Java performance, better audio/video quality, better connectivity, etc. This phone would suit your usage much better than the Nokia 3110 or 3500 Classic.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> The thing about both these Nokia phones is that they are budget phones. They still do a lot of stuff but the way these things are done isn't exactly spectacular. For example in 3500c there is a 2mp camera, but quality is nothing to write home about. Same goes for the display and other stuff. A demanding user such as yourself will find these phones very lacklustre.
> 
> Which is exactly why I suggested G502. For the slight premium that you pay over the Nokia phones you also get better performance. There is a better display, better camera, better UI, better Java performance, better audio/video quality, better connectivity, etc. This phone would suit your usage much better than the Nokia 3110 or 3500 Classic.


Kya karoon yaar, wallet mein bahut kum bacha hai.

Anyway, what say bout the prices ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

The prices are correct. They are the same as the ones here. You won't get it any cheaper.

Also I suggested you 5300 and not 5200. See if you can get the 5300 or else get the 3500c.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> The prices are correct. They are the same as the ones here. You won't get it any cheaper.
> 
> Also I suggested you 5300 and not 5200. See if you can get the 5300 or else get the 3500c.


well, what about internet ? IS it feasable to surf the net via 3110c ?
I think 3500c does not seem worth the money when it sells at 5.5K compared to 4.5K of 3110c.

And yeah, my friend got this PMP from this Hong Kong based company called JXD. It comes with 2 years manufacturers warranty. It has the following features:



2.2" screen, QVGA (I guess - it appeared quite sharp)
Camera - 1.3 MP
Video Recording
Photography
Audio recording
View/play all above plus text files
1GB inbuilt memory
Expandable memory via SD card (I guess its micro)
JAVA GAMES

It costs Rs. 2,000 including tax. With bill. In JXD Hyderabad showroom.

*does it seem worth buying ?

*I am thinking of getting this plus a cheap 1K phone instead, IF and only IF browsing internet in 3110c does not appear feasable.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

well I am using 3500c and 3120c

both are good 

3120c gets back  of battery and it's video recording resolution but it's features are pretty good

say if u get another battery and don't use for some pro like video recording then it is best

3500 is best in it's budget . using it since last 1 year (actually 10 months)


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> well, what about internet ? IS it feasable to surf the net via 3110c ?
> I think 3500c does not seem worth the money when it sells at 5.5K compared to 4.5K of 3110c.
> 
> And yeah, my friend got this PMP from this Hong Kong based company called JXD. It comes with 2 years manufacturers warranty. It has the following features:
> ...



Browsing with Opera Mini on 3110c or 3500c won't be much fun due to the low resolution display. Also Java app performance isn't the greatest in S40 phones, so the app will lag a bit.

As for that media player, I cannot comment without seeing it. I am not fond of cheap devices as the quality of materials used is often poor and hence performance and reliability is compromised. They may offer lots of features, but it is not worth it. Better buy something from a reputed company, even if it is expensive.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> Browsing with Opera Mini on 3110c or 3500c won't be much fun due to the low resolution display. Also Java app performance isn't the greatest in S40 phones, so the app will lag a bit.
> 
> As for that media player, I cannot comment without seeing it. I am not fond of cheap devices as the quality of materials used is often poor and hence performance and reliability is compromised. They may offer lots of features, but it is not worth it. Better buy something from a reputed company, even if it is expensive.


Well, if browsing is not fun, not much point getting it.

And as for media player, I have seen several myself, and they are not half bad. JXD turns out to be a pretty popular and reputed company in China, but quite localised, because its PMPs support only Simplified Chinese and English as languages. I say its comparable to India's BPL in terms of local reliability. Anyway, this model I am talking about can't run ALL 3rd party java games, but it does have inbuilt games. It also has TV-Out.

What do you say to getting myself a Nokia 1100 along with a JXD ?

*JXD 661: *www.jxd.cc/en/product_view.asp?id=265 This is the model I am thinking of...*


----------



## krates (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

^^^ i have a jxd bought it for 4.3k it's about 1 year old 

lol thanks for telling me it's a company ........

1st of all it sound like a bhopu !!!! 

and the colours on the screen are not good even.

_Camera 2.0 MP, resolution up to 1280*720_

Camera is 2 MP but see the resolution not even better than 3110 classic and it's camera sucks big time 

and where you heard that it allow java ?? lol my one only plays NES extension games

buttons are hard to press

for a pmp it is not worth it man it sucks 

don't go for it man really !@!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krates said:


> ^^^ i have a jxd bought it for 4.3k it's about 1 year old
> 
> lol thanks for telling me it's a company ........
> 
> ...


Here is the review of my friend's JXD:

1. Sound quality good. Not excellent, but good enough.
2. Camera is 1.3MP, and its also quite good. I took a few pics, and they are all good.
3. He showed me some java games he played on his JXD. It does play them.
4. WTH ? It plays NES games ? You mean it has a NES emulator too ?

And yeah, you paid 4.3K for it ? My friend got it with warranty for 2K.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Well if you like that JXD thing you can get it. But you won't be getting any recommendation on it from me as I'm still not quite sure about it's quality. You might as well get a Transcend player. It might not have all the bells and whistles like the camera and Java app support but they have respectable quality and are far more reliable. Go to www.transcendusa.com to see a list of their players. They are quite inexpensive.

Oh and btw, 1100 is not available any more. But there are several other cheap Nokia phones that have replaced it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> Well if you like that JXD thing you can get it. But you won't be getting any recommendation on it from me as I'm still not quite sure about it's quality. You might as well get a Transcend player. It might not have all the bells and whistles like the camera and Java app support but they have respectable quality and are far more reliable. Go to www.transcendusa.com to see a list of their players. They are quite inexpensive.
> 
> Oh and btw, 1100 is not available any more. But there are several other cheap Nokia phones that have replaced it.



Hey! I totally forgot... I DO have a transcend T-Sonic 610 mp3 player. Quite good sound quality, but the problem is the limited 2GB memory. Having SD card support helps because I can change cards the way my dad used to change cassettes.

And yeah, I remember now. The shop guy said 1100 is discontinued. Any worthy enough successors ?


----------



## krates (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

1200 is the successor of 1100

here is a sample pic via it lolz 

i think it's the best i got lolz

*img239.imageshack.us/img239/825/img00006fs5.jpg

my opinion about is a big NO ..........


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

I like cake - Whose cake is that krates?


----------



## krates (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

^^ my sister's friend lolz


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

In my view everything is similar except camera. In 3110 camera is 1.3mp while in 3500 it's 2mp.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Here is the review of my friend's JXD:
> 
> 1. Sound quality good. Not excellent, but good enough.
> 2. Camera is 1.3MP, and its also quite good. I took a few pics, and they are all good.
> ...



Don't go for that JXD one. One of my friends has a JXD with exactly the same specs as yours, but it's memory slot doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



GeekyBoy said:


> Don't go for that JXD one. One of my friends has a JXD with exactly the same specs as yours, but it's memory slot doesn't seem to be working.


Did he get it RMAed ?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Did he get it RMAed ?


What's RMA ?

And anyway, he knows nothing of modding, so he couldn't have done anyting. The fault was there from the beginning.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



GeekyBoy said:


> What's RMA ?
> 
> And anyway, he knows nothing of modding, so he couldn't have done anyting. The fault was there from the beginning.


I mean, did he use the warranty and get it fixed or replaced ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krates said:


> 1200 is the successor of 1100
> 
> here is a sample pic via it lolz
> 
> ...



which is the camera used for that pic may I know ?


----------



## krates (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

lol JXD one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krates said:


> lol JXD one


Really ? The quality does not seem as bad as I expected. On a JXD, the main use for the cam would NOT be photography. For that, I will be getting a 5-7K cam. JXD is mainly for recording some information I need. So JXD is still an open option......

Update: I have finally zeroed in on Nokia 3110c. But this time, it won't be for me. I am buying my dad a birthday gift, so I decided to get him a 3110c. And I get his 3 years old Nokia 1100, since that is enough for my use when coupled with my already existing MP3 player, and I can pull on for another 6-8 months with it.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

^^ Even I got my dad's 6 yr old 3350 a few days ago with a change of battery, for daily usage ! So my situation and yours are alike except the slight difference...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



GeekyBoy said:


> ^^ Even I got my dad's 6 yr old 3350 a few days ago with a change of battery, for daily usage ! So my situation and yours are alike except the slight difference...


Actually, my dad had a 1100 which he gave to my mom after buying a Samsung X210. Now, the X210 goes to my mom (who only recieves calls - and makes no calls nor SMSes, so only needs the X210 for its FM Radio) and my mom's 1100 comes to me (or I may even give it to my sister). Its 3.5 years old BTW.

And yeah, Dad's birthday is on Nov 11th, so I am buying him a 3110c. Is it a good idea ? I am thinking of waiting for 3110 Evolve. When will it be out ? What difference does it have except the cool new look ?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> And yeah, Dad's birthday is on Nov 11th, so I am buying him a 3110c. Is it a good idea ? I am thinking of waiting for 3110 Evolve. When will it be out ? What difference does it have except the cool new look ?



There isn't much of a difference between the two. If I remember correctly the Evolve is made of some eco-friendly materials. That's all. I don't know whether it is available in India or whether it'll ever be available. If you want the 3110, then just get the standard version available right now.

Btw even my dad's birthday is on 11 November (11/11).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> There isn't much of a difference between the two. If I remember correctly the Evolve is made of some eco-friendly materials. That's all. I don't know whether it is available in India or whether it'll ever be available. If you want the 3110, then just get the standard version available right now.


I know about the eco friendly part, but I also feel that atleast in images on the internet, it looks slightly different and better. And both these, IMO, are enough reasons to give it a second thought IF AND ONLY IF its priced within Rs. 500 of 3110c.


krazzy said:


> Btw even my dad's birthday is on 11 November (11/11).


Cool.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

I've never seen it in shop here. Only the standard version is on sale.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



krazzy said:


> I've never seen it in shop here. Only the standard version is on sale.


thats because its not even out yet. i am praying that it comes out before nov 11th.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually, my dad had a 1100 which he gave to my mom after buying a Samsung X210. Now, the X210 goes to my mom (who only recieves calls - and makes no calls nor SMSes, so only needs the X210 for its FM Radio) and my mom's 1100 comes to me (or I may even give it to my sister). Its 3.5 years old BTW.
> 
> And yeah, Dad's birthday is on Nov 11th, so I am buying him a 3110c. Is it a good idea ? I am thinking of waiting for 3110 Evolve. When will it be out ? What difference does it have except the cool new look ?



I've been hearing about the evolve from about April this year and it still hasn't arrived ?

btw, my birthday is a day before your and krazzy's dad's !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Big problem. My dad reports that some stores have hiked price by 20% for all mobiles. Is it true ?

And yeah, can I find software for 3110c like scientific calculator and gmail checker ?


----------



## krates (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

lol those softwares might be there but the thing is 3110 classic got very less resolution hence i think those appz might be available for standard resolution only


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Big problem. My dad reports that some stores have hiked price by 20% for all mobiles. Is it true ?
> 
> And yeah, can I find software for 3110c like scientific calculator and gmail checker ?



Check www.getjar.com for apps.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



Cool G5 said:


> Check www.getjar.com for apps.


Thanks. I found GMail checker in first page itself 
*www.getjar.com/software/Nokia/3110c

Now I need to confirm if the price has increased or not. I have only Rs. 4,500 to spare


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Hmm.... Nokia 5130 XpressMusic launched for 5.5K. I heard it has QVGA screen and dedicated music phone capabilities. Should I go for it instead of 3110c ? I have time till one more week to buy.

And yeah, I am also considering 7100 Supernova as an option. I think 7100 looks like an improvement over 3110c and 5130 looks like an improvement over 3500c. Please comment. Also, what can be their expected prices ? Can I get 7100 in 4.5K and 5130 in 5.5K ? Extra 0.5K don't mind.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

5130 looks good to me. You can get that.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

^
does it has 3g


----------



## krazzy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



bassam904 said:


> ^
> does it has 3g


No.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

Yup 5310 looks a good deal now. Maybe get a good headset after a while & you are good to have a great music experience.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

5130 does not appear to have this obscure touch something feature which 3110c has according to nokia-europe.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

^Which touch feature


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*



Cool G5 said:


> ^Which touch feature


use compare function in nokia website. there is something which is in 3110c but not in 5130XM. Forgot name,  but I think it had the word *push* or *touch* in it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Nokia 3110c vs 3500c*

So you were talking about Push-to-talk technology.
I don't think it much of use & one can dump it. I have never seen anyone using it.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thread title Changed (as requested by OP)*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> So you were talking about Push-to-talk technology.
> I don't think it much of use & one can dump it. I have never seen anyone using it.


What exactly IS it ?


Indyan said:


> *Thread title Changed (as requested by OP)*


THANKS


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

^ IronMan says use Wikipedia before wasting bandwidth.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 9, 2008)

^^It does not say if its useful.

Anyway, whats the expected price of 5130XM in India ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2008)

It is expected to be somewhere around Rs.5K~5.5K.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 9, 2008)

That 5130XM is a great phone......its got the specs of a 5220XM at a price 2k lower.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm.... Nokia 5130 XpressMusic launched for 5.5K.





MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, whats the expected price of 5130XM in India ?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 10, 2008)

> ^^It does not say if its useful.


By the looks of it; it isnt useful. 

3110c and 3500c are about to end their active product life and give their crown to 71000, 5130XM and the likes. The new phones offer considerably good features for similar price tags; the main being screen resolution/size. Hence I think; though 3110/3500 are good phones; it aint the right time to go for one.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ I agree, but 7100 supernova is never going to sell very well because of its unexpandable memory. 5130 XM is typically an upgrade to the nokia 5300 but at a price lower. Its got 8gb expandable mem(its specs are on gsmarena)
and a 2mp camera whereas 5300xm has oly a 1.3mp and a 2gb exp mem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think 3110c can still hold its hands down at the 4.5K category because 7100 lacks expandable memory.

But I think it makes a good internet browser phone.

Only 3500c will die, and I think 5130XM is going to rule.

NOWHERE can I find its REAL price, only its expected price. Many guys say here that it can take 15 more days to arrive. Me is going to wait. Waiting is good.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 11, 2008)

Whats the inbuilt memory in 7100? If my opinion counts, for browsing, 7100 will beat 3110 hands down. Higher resolution, qvga?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Whats the inbuilt memory in 7100? If my opinion counts, for browsing, 7100 will beat 3110 hands down. Higher resolution, qvga?



The Internal memory is just 4 MB No external slot to expand it. WTF !!!
The resolution is QVGA & it comes with OM for browsing.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 11, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Whats the inbuilt memory in 7100? If my opinion counts, for browsing, 7100 will beat 3110 hands down. Higher resolution, qvga?



Now, no one's gonna trade expandable memory just for a higher resolution, right ? Another thing to consider is its price: Rs 4600. Who will buy a phone with no expandable memory at that price, when better alternatives are available , at the same price point ? And it isn't good for browsing. It may have a larger screen, but where will the user store one's files ? The camera,etc and everything which requires storage will simply be useless on the 7100.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Only 3500c will die, and I think 5130XM is going to rule.



Absolutely!! And when it drops below the 5k level, I'm gonna buy one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

Haven't ANY of you guys bothered to check at a local store about the release date of 5130XM ? Nobody quoted me the price, but one guy said it can come in another two weeks. This is in Bangalore.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

Indyan said:


> *Thread title Changed (as requested by OP)*





MetalheadGautham said:


> THANKS


One thing I would really like to tell people that if we've started a thread, we can change its title by ourselves. Just EDIT the 'Title' text field in your 1st post...........


----------



## krazzy (Nov 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> One thing I would really like to tell people that if we've started a thread, we can change its title by ourselves. Just EDIT the 'Title' text field in your 1st post...........



If only it was that easy. You cannot change the thread title yourself. The method you suggested only changes the title of the first post. The thread title can only be changed my moderators and administrators.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

*Offtopic*



krazzy said:


> If only it was that easy. You cannot change the thread title yourself. The method you suggested only changes the title of the first post. The thread title can only be changed my moderators and administrators.


I'm not that n00b that I'll make statements before trying it out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101758 Go through this thread. I've changed it myself.

I was also thinking that this can be done only by the admins/moderators, but then I just thought of trying to change the title of the 1st post, voila it worked. 

Well, the posts which were replied to the previous title of the thread, "the CRICKET channel" have this as their reply title and after when I had changed the name of the thread to "the official CRICKET thread", have the posts have "the official CRICKET thread" as their reply title and not to forget, when we go through the Chit-chat section, the name of the thread we see is, "the official CRICKET thread".......

The title of the thread is actually determined by the title of the 1st post of the thread.

And not to forget, do have a look at "Offtopic" at the beginning of this post. 

Some things are very simple but they are ignored.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Offtopic*



gagandeep said:


> I'm not that n00b that I'll make statements before trying it out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101758 Go through this thread. I've changed it myself.
> 
> I was also thinking that this can be done only by the admins/moderators, but then I just thought of trying to change the title of the 1st post, voila it worked.
> 
> ...


Wrong you are.
That works only for the first 5mins after posting.
Take a look at the new title of first post and thread title in this thread now.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Offtopic*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Wrong you are.
> That works only for the first 5mins after posting.
> Take a look at the new title of first post and thread title in this thread now.


I don't know but it is working even after 5 minutes for the testing thread which I've created in the Chit Chat section...

Well, it isn't working here for you...

1st it was "testing" *img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=30092991eo2.jpg
Then I edited my 1st post and made it "testing - 1-2-3-4" *img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=83781659lb5.jpg

Now you can yourself go and see what it is.

I've edited it after 5 minutes and it is "testing - 1-2-3-4-5-6-7" *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101952

I've been able to change it again to "testing - finished" after almost 25 minutes through my other ancient computer which got Arch:
*img389.imageshack.us/img389/8741/screenshotmg5.th.png*img389.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img389.imageshack.us/img389/5644/hahaf0.th.png*img389.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

It even works after 5 minutes....

Well anyhow, sorry for taking the discussion off the topic.

Okay, it works approxiamately for about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

^^Hmm... then I guess that five minutes limit is the time within which you can make an edit and not have the "edited at blah blah" time.


----------

